
Starting a Podcast: Anyone Interested in Being a Co-Host? - iluxonchik
I&#x27;ve been thinking about starting a podcast for some time now. However, in my experience podcasts are a lot more fun when there&#x27;s more than one person speaking.<p>I&#x27;ve been listening to podcasts regularly for many, many, years now. Programming is something that I&#x27;m really passionate about. Podcasting would allow to do both: contribute back to the community and learn new things.<p>Although my preferred topic would be around Python, I&#x27;m open to other areas, such as: DevOps, Programming in General, Full Stack, Security, etc. We can even mix it up. Is anyone interested in giving it a try?<p>For context, here is a list of some of my favorite podcasts (you&#x27;ll know if we have a match in interests, although that&#x27;s in no way a requirement):<p>- CoderRadio [ gone now :( ]<p>- SecurityNow<p>- Python Bytes<p>- The Python Podcast.__init__<p>- Talk Python To Me<p>- Test&amp;Code: Python Software Testing &amp; Engineering<p>- Programming Throwdown<p>If you are interested, send me an e-mail: illya@iluxonchik.me
======
mikece
I don't program in python but I'm interested to know how the process of
finding a co-host and starting your podcast goes. Do you plan to blog about
it? If you are new to podcasting in general I'm also curious to read about
your learning about audio and production, which app(s) you use and why, where
you host your podcast and why, etc.

~~~
iluxonchik
that actually sounds like a good idea for a blog post :)

~~~
dmlittle
or a podcast ;)

------
yitchelle
Be sure to announced it a ShowHN launched. Good luck with the journey.

~~~
ecesena
Maybe also collect emails? I'd be happy to be notified when it launches

------
zer0sand0nes
Yes. I'm down. Would this be online...like we wouldn't both have to be
physically in the same place?

